# Wolf/Alaskan Malamute/Siberian Husky



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I know someone who has a half wolf, half Alaskan Malamute and she is currently breeding her dog to a siberian husky. If anyone would like a puppy, I could help you out. 

If people here are against wolf dogs or this thread is against the rules, I apologize. If I offend someone, I also apologize.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you sure the dog is half wolf? That's a fairly high content mix. A lot of wolf mixes aren't really mixes, but are just malamute or husky mixes. 

Just saying.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

He certainly looks like a wolf and she says he's half wolf. But maybe you're right and he's just a giant dog.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

why is she breeding them?

I'm pretty sure wolves and wolf mixes are illegal in Mississippi Michigan State University College of Law


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> why is she breeding them?
> 
> I'm pretty sure wolves and wolf mixes are illegal in Mississippi Michigan State University College of Law


Even if legal, why would anyone want to breed such a hybrid?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We used to live way up in the mountains in CO and we had a wolf hybrid- the mother was wolf and husky, the father was an enormous lab from down the road. So we got Satin, she looked like a giant Lab but had many 'wild' traits. She was a fabulous dog for the time and place, but not a good idea as a pet in most areas. Unless someone is out in the country, doesn't have neighbors with any animals under 50lbs, then it might work out. I loved Satin and she was a wonderful dog but under 'normal' circumstances I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Only people with expert knowledge on those animals should e owning them, they are not a dog. And just because someone says their dog is half wolf doesn't make it true, even if they look like a wolf that also doesn't mean it is a wolf dog. It could be a wolfish looking dog.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, she's breeding her dog because so many people would like to have one of his puppies. I told her about dogs dieing in shelters, but she's pretty determined and plus since the demand is so high, she's pretty sure none of her pups will end up in a shelter.

I saw a thread in the section and I saw someone said they wanted one, so I thought you guys might be interested. 

But, you guys might be right. So disregard this thread.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would PM that person. No offense to your friend but she clearly doesn't know what she is doing.

I hope nothing happens to those pups.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I would PM that person. No offense to your friend but she clearly doesn't know what she is doing.
> 
> I hope nothing happens to those pups.


She's not a person I know a forum, she's someone I know in person. Unless you're saying pm the person who wants a pup?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> She's not a person I know a forum, she's someone I know in person. Unless you're saying pm the person who wants a pup?


Yes pm the person who wants the pup, thats where puppy business should be done. But I would want take anything from a BYB.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Wolf hybrids make extremely bad pets for the average pet owner. No matter how bad people may believe they want one of this puppies, chances are not good for them to live long, happy lives with their first owners. Most people only think they want a hybrid. They think it sounds cool, it's be neat to have pet that's close to being a wild animal or because they have a romanticized idea in their heads about wolves and wolf/hybrid ownership. The reality of the situation rarely matches what owners have in mind. 

If you or anyone else is considering one of these puppies, I'd strongly suggest reading these articles and doing a lot of research: Wolf Park - Wolf Hybrid Articles

All that said, experts agree that the majority of wolf hybrids in the pet market are misrepresented. Most are just northern breed mixes that have a "wolfish" look to them (or sometimes not even that). The ones who do have wolf in the background are generally a much lower percentage than what is claimed.

If wolf hybrids appeal to you, I'd suggest searching Petfinder for Sibe or Malamute mixes. That's what most "hyrbids" are anyway. You can get the wolf look without the wolf


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

OH NO, you misunderstand. I definately DO NOT want a wolf hybrid! I saw a thread and saw some members say they wanted one and thought they would be interested. 

No, no, no, I do not want a wolf dog. She offered me a reserve on one of her puppies, but I said "NO". I know that they can turn on you in the blink of eye without doing research.

Edit:
After reading more that thread, it increases my thoughts that he does indeed have wolf in him. His tail is not curled, period. He is huge, has the strange eyes, and even acts funny sometimes. I wish I could get her to give me permission to post a pic.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> OH NO, you misunderstand. I definately DO NOT want a wolf hybrid! I saw a thread and saw some members say they wanted one and thought they would be interested.
> 
> No, no, no, I do not want a wolf dog. She offered me a reserve on one of her puppies, but I said "NO". I know that they can turn on you in the blink of eye without doing research.
> 
> ...


There are many rare breeds such as the Tamaska who are VERY wolf like but with NO wolf. Also there are breeds who have those characteristics. Like agile said, most wolf mixes are actually northern breed mixes.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

GSD Fan said:


> Well, she's breeding her dog because so many people would like to have one of his puppies. I told her about dogs dieing in shelters, but she's pretty determined and plus since the demand is so high, she's pretty sure none of her pups will end up in a shelter.
> 
> I saw a thread in the section and I saw someone said they wanted one, so I thought you guys might be interested.
> 
> But, you guys might be right. So disregard this thread.


The thing about breeding is that it goes on and on. So suppose all of the pups find great homes and a couple of people decide to breed their dogs (or it happens accidentally). Then maybe they don't pay as much attention to where the dogs go and on and on and on...and that's how we end up with hundreds of thousands of dogs in animal shelters. 

I've got an absolutely perfect dog right now and people tell me all of the time how much they'd love a dog just like him but I would never in a million years consider breeding him because I know there are so many other perfect dogs out there, just like him, waiting for homes.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would PM the person that wanted such a dog. For one this is a GSD board, two I don't think people can advertise litters here regardless of breed.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay then, Mods, please lock this thread.


----------

